# Amplificador TDA7385 con algo de ruido.



## turbojet (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola, he echo un amplificador con un TDA7385 y funciona a la perfección, pero sin estar conectado el jack a la salida de audio del mp3 o lo que sea me hace ruidillo cómo si pusieses los altavoces a tope sin haber señal de audio.

De que puede ser? el circuito es el de Pablin 







Los puentes los hice porque no tenia webs a trazarlos en el ultiboard

Saludos


----------



## turbojet (Jun 3, 2009)

Ya está era la fuente de alimentación, usaba un cargador a 12V, son un abateria de coche va perfecto

Saludos


----------



## Tulio14 (Dic 31, 2010)

En el datasheet dice que la corriente que consume es de 300mA max. ¿No lo probaste con otra fuente de menos amperaje que la bateria del carro?
Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Dic 31, 2010)

turbojet dijo:


> Ya está era la fuente de alimentación, usaba un cargador a 12V, son un abateria de coche va perfecto
> 
> Saludos



El ruido era producido por la rectificación de media onda del cargador, además de la ausencia de filtrado.


Saludos


----------



## vassillij (Nov 2, 2012)

hola no se si sigue esto en pie, pero bueno, tengo este integrado, se me dio por hacer este amplificador, anda todo, con un cachito de ruido, estoy usando una fuente de 15 volt (medido con tester), y rectificada con onda completa(4 diodos + un capacitor de 2200uf),  pero a la salida del amplificador me sale voltaje (7,3 volt para ser especifico, medido con tester), es normal en este tipo de integrado?


----------



## Sergiosergito (Nov 1, 2019)

Hola, compartes el diagrama del ampli ? Saludos
Hola ! Que diferencia tiene el tda7385 con el tda7386 ? Sludos


----------

